# Bring me back my unread PM!



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello there,

I keep on seeing "Private Messages: Unread *1*, Total xx." on the upper right corner of the WR windows...
Where is this lost PM as I read them all? 
How can I get back to 0 unread?

Any help will be welcome.


----------



## OlivierG

Hello,

Did you try this:
1- From your inbox message list, tick the box in the upper right corner (select all messages)
2- In the bottom pop-up menu,  select "Mark as read" then click "Go".

It should mark all your messages as read, except if you moved an unread message to another folder.


----------



## Honeypum

Well, I had the same problem twice and it dissapeared by itself, in a 10 minutes period or so.
As far as I know, there's nothing you can do to change it, only be patient.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

OlivierG said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you try this:
> 1- From your inbox message list, tick the box in the upper right corner (select all messages)
> 2- In the bottom pop-up menu,  select "Mark as read" then click "Go".
> 
> It should mark all your messages as read, except if you moved an unread message to another folder.


I forgot to say I've no unread message into any of my folders, obviously.

And no, I didn't try this as there is no unread message... and, guess what? It perfectly works, now I've 0 unread. 
Thanks this answers my second question.
What about the first one?  And why this can happen?

P.S.: Thanks Honeypum, but it occured hours ago...

(I'd rather stop PMing Geve as her disease seems contagious...  )


----------



## geve

Aren't you jealous of egueule?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Aren't you jealous of egueule?


You're right Geve, this seems to be the same bug... 
To help identify it and report to vB team: it happened once I had many messages awaited me into my inbox (but not 65535!). I decided not to see them immediately and then answered "No" (or is it cancel?) to the popup. After reading the forum, another popup came as another PM arrived. Then I answered "OK" (or is it yes?) to the popup. I read *all *the PM and never get back to 0 unread until now, with Olivier's method.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I finally found the ghost PM! 
I received PM before I was born!  
I can't read it as it has no object... So bad! 
 (I know it's the reference time, sort of 0 date to say it shorter)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I read the source code of the page to get the pmid and finally read this message from before my birth...
Here is the result. What a desappointment!


----------

